# One of two scroll saws to choose



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have two saw come up for sale that look ok but need a part or two.
The saws are Delta and Hawk both work but need some parts.
I can get them for little over $100 but are they worth fixing up?


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Get the hawk, hands down.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hawk is the better saw IMHO…..but check to see if parts are available for that model at Bushton Mfg


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Get the hawk.
They are made about 60 miles west of me. Good bunch of folks. they have visited our guild in Salina, as well as sunflower guild in wichita to show their stuff

A new Hawk runs 12-1400 bucks.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Single speed Hawk or variable? Model number of the Delta? What 'part or two' are missing? Without knowing much else and all things being equal, the Hawk is a favorite of many - although that Delta isn't too shabby either and has received quite a few top picks in magazine reviews of machines in it's class.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

Unless it's got problems the Hawk without hesitation.


----------

